# Best T-Shirt Vinyl



## superfly1607 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello! 

On the heat transfer sites there are a lot posts with great comparisons and information with pros/cons/opinions/which papers are the same just branded with different names?

Does anyone have that kind of information on t-shirt vinyl?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i love eco-film but i bet you can find someone who hates it. its all personal preference. get a bunch of samples and start pressing !


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 On the Spectra Eco-film, hot peel, easy to weed, soft hand. I don't think there are very many that don't like it! ThermoFlex is good stuff too....... Like Mike said, get some samples, start pressing, and judge for yourself......


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use Siser E-Z Weed. Great results. Like the post above, it's your personal liking that matters. Try Siser in your sampling. Mike


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

My favorite is multicut, and Joto Paper will take very good care of you. I also hear that heatpressvinyl.com is good, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree. Get some samples. You will know which films are easy to work with and which ones are not. Also, you will need to use various films depending on the fabric you are applying to.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you don't find the reviews because most of the t-shirt vinyls do what they say they will do. The differences in ease of weeding and feel are personal preferences. I showed a customer a design I did with eco and re-did with multicut. I prefer multicut. The heavier feel of eco made the customer believe (for whatever reason) that it would last longer. Didn't matter to me...it was his shirt, not mine. I have confidence in each product.

I'm thankful that there are a lot of different products to play with - probably keeps the prices more reasonable.


----------



## superfly1607 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great feedback! 

The information about them all being good was particularly helpful. Heat transfer paper is a very different story.

I have worked with both Thermoflex and Digicut. For standard vinyl they are both great, but I like the feel of Thermoflex the best. Digicut's designer (zebra) sample held up great too.

Digicut glitter is fantastic! I washed and dried my test shirt 3 times, and for kicks I used hot water on the 3rd wash. You would never have know.

Digicut's twill, metallic did not hold up well in the wash and the flock pulled apart.

Thx again!


----------



## aminkarim (Mar 30, 2010)

Targettransfers vynls are quite good and easy to weed as well - if you are going for bulk t shirt runs then screen printing is much better option


----------



## SignVinylsUK (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone used this before? Speed Flex Heat Transfer Vinyl: 3 Second Press - Hot Peel - Easy Weed


----------



## LN (Dec 22, 2014)

How does VinylOne Premium and ThermoFlex Plus compare in terms of hand, flexibility and durability? proworld requires a min order of 3 yards, so if anyone has experience with these, please share. Thank you!


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

You can get ThermoFlex plus by the foot for $2.04. Do a Google search for:

Thermoflex Plus Heat Transfer Film 15" x 1 ft


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I like, and use, Fashion Lite by Stahls. It's great at holding small text in place when weeding.


----------



## CoastalGraphics7 (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree with others to each is own, some like this some like that... i have used stahls cad cut films on everything from drag race tees to charter fishing tees that get full UV rays all day on the water and have never had any issues with material quality or material life span, never cracks or peels. the glow in the dark is more pricey but glows very well and glows wash after wash until gildan tee is at its end.


----------



## LN (Dec 22, 2014)

Thx so much for all the tips; can someone recommend a good heat press brand? There are so many out there!


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

I like siser easy weed


----------



## kouklaskloset (Aug 21, 2014)

I love the Fashion film by stahls. Easy weeding, perfect cut every time. Its more of a preference really. I've received samples from Stahls and pressed each kind and so far the Fashion film works best for me!
Good Luck!


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

LN said:


> Thx so much for all the tips; can someone recommend a good heat press brand? There are so many out there!


Bought a Hotronix auto clam (Stahls) about 8 months ago and I may just marry it.


----------



## 3stagegraphics (Jul 27, 2012)

siser Easy weed


----------

